# Truths or Myths?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Are these truths, myths, require more explanation or beyond your knowledge?

1.	Is a dog’s saliva/breath is toxic to humans? (This is important to me because my mom is VERY VERY immunocompromised). 

2.	Never wake a sleeping dog?

3.	It’s good to switch kibble every now and then? Companies only tell you not to switch because they want you to stick to their brand?

4.	Leaving a dog outside on it’s own is detrimental to its psyche? 

5.	Exercising a dog after they’ve been fed may cause bloat?

6.	Dogs most likely think in pictures? Or do they not think at all?!?

I have more truths/myths to ask about. I wanted to make a poll but I couldn’t figure out how to do it so if someone could guide me, I’d appreciate it.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

7. Barking is good exercise for a dog?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

1. I've never heard that before. My dog kisses lots of people and no one has died or become sick yet 

2. I've heard not to wake a dreaming dog. May startle them but isn't going to hurt them. Maybe you though lol

3. I think variety is best. I've heard feeding the same thing can lead to development of allergies but do not know if that's proven fact. I know I wouldn't want to eat the same thing everyday my dog doesn't have a sensitive stomach so I try to feed a variety of things.

4. Leaving a dog alone outside depends on how long and in what conditions. For a few minutes its fine though not safe in many areas. Dogs are social animals and should not be left isolated for long periods of time. 

5. more truth than myth. I follow the same rule for swimming no exercise an hr before or after eating

6. I have no idea. Dogs definitely do think and have memories. 

7. No, no, no, no.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Are these truths, myths, require more explanation or beyond your knowledge?
> 
> 1. Is a dog’s saliva/breath is toxic to humans? (This is important to me because my mom is VERY VERY immunocompromised).
> 
> ...


1. Not toxic but its possible if your dog ate something with bacteria on it, or licked its bum It could make you sick if their saliva came in contact with your mucus membranes somehow.

2. Maybe never wake a sleeping dog by putting your face by their face, but its depends on the dog, my dog can be woken whenever and hes never in a bad mood.

3. The only reason I see to switch foods is if your dog has an allergy, or isnt receiving the proper nutrition and its effects the dogs health. I guess you could switch flavors within the same food if your dog is getting bored.

4. I wouldn't say there is a detriment, but its dangerous to the dogs health because it could get loose and get hurt, or hurt someone/something. Dogs should never be left alone in a position that can compromise their safety or others safety. My parents have a privacy fenced in back yard, I can let the dog out and leave him alone until hes ready to come in and he does perfectly fine with that.

5. You should always let a dog cool down before eating so they can ingest the food properly, and let the digest the food for a while (not sure what the recommended wait is) before the dog begins vigorous exercise for multiple reasons. Bloat is one of the reasons but also how would you feel if you had a full stomach then went out and sprinted a mile then greco roman wrestled someone? You would probably barf 

6. In my experience dogs think as a child would think, they dont sit and contemplate big ideas but they do have thoughts that lead them to desires and actions. They think without language and I cant grasp how they do it because I have language to think with, but they do it.

and example I notice is when a dog dreams they run and bark and growl. Their brains must be playing out a real life scenario.

7. I would say barking is a negative behavior for a dog, if the barking is frequent enough that it would be considered exercise. Dogs have many different bards to communicate many different feelings, but if a dog is barking just to bark I would say that is a behavior that needs to be corrected. Example, children can be loud and vocal when playing or wanting something, but if a child was just running around yelling for no reason would you consider that exercise? No, its bad behavior.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

1. Well, I wouldn't drink it. . . If your mom is immuno-compromised, don't let the dog lick her face. Their saliva isn't toxic but they do lick yucky things. 

2. I wake up my sleeping dogs all the time. They sleep like 20 hours a day, you can't not wake them up.

3. Opinions vary on this. I find what works and stick with it. Others like to switch. It's really up to you.

4. Ignoring your dog for long periods (days or weeks on end) is detrimental. Leaving it outside while you're at work or whatever isn't. 

5. Yes that's true. Before also. My dogs rest for an hour before and after eating. 

6. Science has no idea. They don't think in words; probably a combination of pictures, scents, sounds, etc. But we really don't know. 

7. No.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

1. Toxic: no. There are bacteria present in dogs saliva, just like there are LOTS of bacteria in human saliva. If this is of concern I would talk to her doctor and they should be able to tell you if this is going to be a problem. 

2. Myth. It's just a saying really, but I mean, why would you unless you had to? Obviously I'd be careful waking up a dog I didn't know ... but that's just being dog savvy... 

3.People switch for all different reasons. It's really up to you and what works for YOUR DOG! Some people switch because they want to have a back up brand of food that they know their dog does well on. Others switch so that they are switching protein sources. If your dog has allergies to a food, the allergic response will continue to build and become worse if you continue to feed that food or a food with a similar protein source (or allergen). If you feed a novel protein (that the dog has never eaten before) you decrease the chances of him having a allergic reaction. Hence the thought process behind a food trial. When you feed all different foods with all different protein sources, if you run into a TRUE allergy problem later on, you can decrease your chances of finding a novel protein that your dog's body (immune system) hasn't seen before. I personally switch brands every now and then because I don't think that any one kibble is 100% complete. I wouldn't want to eat the same food every day of my life and I don't think my dog should either. I don't do crazy rotations, but I do rotate between 2-3 protein sources. 

4.Depends on the dog. My parents had a farm dog that lived to be 16 yrs old that LOVED living outside. She was never relaxed inside. My personal dogs would hate living outside and usually within 4ft of at all times when I'm home. So would they be depressed and unhappy if I locked them outside all day? Absolutely. I sure can't say that about all dogs though! I certainly would NEVER suggest that lifestyle.

5. Yep. Certainly a contributing factor. There's many things that contribute to bloat but I personally always wait at least an hour after my dogs eat to let them exercise. This is if they are going to be swimming or running hard. If we're just going for a quick stroll around the block I'm not too concerned. They also wait an hour after running to eat. Better safe than sorry. Bloats not something I mess around with.

6. They absolutely think ... but not the way we do. They don't even have a fully formed frontal cortex like humans do so they truly CAN'T think the way we do. Their vision is different than ours, kind of "out of focus" in a way. Kind of hard to explain, it'd be easier if I could show you a picture. They see a tennis ball, but they don't see "spalding" written on the side. They don't have a fovea, which is a part of the eye that humans (and other primates and birds) have that allow us to focus on specific aspects of our vision. They probably use all their senses ... like us ... and other animals.

7.Barking as exercise: that's a no go for me. I find it a negative bad behavior.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

_1.	Is a dog’s saliva/breath is toxic to humans? (This is important to me because my mom is VERY VERY immunocompromised). 
_

Be very careful if your mom is immune compromised. Life is a whole different ballgame for these people. I used to be a pediatric oncology/bone marrow transplant nurse, and you cannot compare people with healthy immune systems to severely compromised people.
I like this information from this website:

http://www.cfsph.iastate.edu/Zoonoses_Textbook/Assets/zoonoses_and_immunocompromised_persons.pdf


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is another good link:

OVMA - Pet Owners With Compromised Immune Systems


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

1. Is a dog’s saliva/breath is toxic to humans? (This is important to me because my mom is VERY VERY immunocompromised). I don't think that's true! I have never heard that in my life. However, I don't like to feed raw because I am paranoid about salmonella/e.coli on my dogs face since he licks us and plays with my kids....

2. Never wake a sleeping dog? I don't see why you couldn't? Depending on the dog and how it is awaken...that would really be the question.

3. It’s good to switch kibble every now and then? Companies only tell you not to switch because they want you to stick to their brand?
I say that if your dog can tolerate it, it would be a good idea. Every brand has a slightly different balance of nutrients and ingredients and to eat one thing for a dog's whole life would probably not be as beneficial to it's health than getting a bit of variety over the years. Just my logic....I'm not sure how much truth that holds.

4. Leaving a dog outside on it’s own is detrimental to its psyche? Depending on how long. I do think it's good for a dog to be able to experience the sights and sounds of the outdoors WITHOUT it's owner being at its side. Just like socializing WITH people, I think a dog should be able to be comfortable outdoors in it's own yard without it's human right next to them. Just like with human kids, I feel it's healthy to be able to not be attached to 'mom and dad' at the hip and be able to have some independence.

5. Exercising a dog after they’ve been fed may cause bloat? Since they still don't really know what causes bloat, I just treat this as "TRUTH"

6. Dogs most likely think in pictures? Or do they not think at all?!? Not sure on this..?


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

1.	Is a dog’s saliva/breath is toxic to humans? (This is important to me because my mom is VERY VERY immunocompromised). I've never heard this. My dogs lick me all the time and breath on my. I have an autoimmune disease and I am fine.

2.	Never wake a sleeping dog? I wake my dogs up when they are dreaming or when they need to move (Ditto, get off my blanket.)

3.	It’s good to switch kibble every now and then? Companies only tell you not to switch because they want you to stick to their brand? I've heard this but can't say if it is good or not. We don't switch and none of our dogs have issues.

4.	Leaving a dog outside on it’s own is detrimental to its psyche? I don't know that there is a way to prove this but I think it definitely is. 

5.	Exercising a dog after they’ve been fed may cause bloat? Yes. Common in deep chested breeds. Possibly feeding right after exercise.

6.	Dogs most likely think in pictures? Or do they not think at all?!?
I think they think similarly to how we do but a bit less complex. 

7. Barking is a good exercise? 
I'm sure it burns a lot of calories but 1) no muscle is being formed (except maybe in the chest) 2) the dog is bored, angry, upset... not good. So although it is technically a workout it isn't 'good.'


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

_I have an autoimmune disease and I am fine._


Very different than being "VERY VERY immunocompromised". For example, bone marrow transplant patients cannot drink soda from a fountain at a restaurant. They cannot eat fruit unless it has a peel such as a banana or orange. I don't know what is wrong with her mom, but I would not think that because immunocompetent people do it then it must be ok.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

> Are these truths, myths, require more explanation or beyond your knowledge?
> 
> 1.	Is a dog’s saliva/breath is toxic to humans? (This is important to me because my mom is VERY VERY immunocompromised).


Their breath or saliva themselves are not BUT I would be very cautious to avoid contact if you are feeding raw food or treats, and use only a very high quality food (less chance of it being full of gross germs). Probably best for her to avoid kissing the dog, and everybody to practice extra careful hygiene after handling the dog. This is certainly something to discuss with the doctor and the vet. I do have an autoimmune disease, and will likely be starting immunosuppressant therapy, so this is something I've researched a bit and learned about. 



> 2.	Never wake a sleeping dog?


Probably not really true, but will depend on the dog. Some dogs wake up totally cheerful and happy, and some wake up snappy and crabby. Also depends on how you are waking them up. I can wake up my Krissie by kissing and hugging her without worries, but I wouldn't try that with a strange dog. 



> 3.	It’s good to switch kibble every now and then? Companies only tell you not to switch because they want you to stick to their brand?


Another that depends on the dog, but I think switching is fine. I rarely get loose stools, even if I do a sudden switch on my dogs, because they eat such a variety already. I do think if you start out with doing switches while they are younger they get more accustomed to it and handle it better. 



> 4.	Leaving a dog outside on it’s own is detrimental to its psyche?


I think it can be, especially for dogs who are quite attached to their person. Some dogs are more independent than others, and will deal well with time outside alone, and others will get bored or stressed and engage in lots of undesirable behavior. 



> 5.	Exercising a dog after they’ve been fed may cause bloat?


Probably needs more research, but I tend to lean heavily towards not exercising for at least an hour or two after eating. Also for a while before eating. I also try to keep an eye on drinking - I feel that drinking a whole lot of water really fast before or after heavy exercise can cause a problem. 



> 6.	Dogs most likely think in pictures? Or do they not think at all?!?


Totally unknown HOW they think, but they DO think. Certainly they don't think like humans do. 



> 7. Barking is good exercise for a dog?


I don't think it is really. It might burn some calories, but it isn't going to do much to get them in shape.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

LaneyB said:


> _I have an autoimmune disease and I am fine._
> 
> 
> Very different than being "VERY VERY immunocompromised". For example, bone marrow transplant patients cannot drink soda from a fountain at a restaurant. They cannot eat fruit unless it has a peel such as a banana or orange. I don't know what is wrong with her mom, but I would not think that because immunocompetent people do it then it must be ok.


Autoimmune disease and immunocompromised are very different! I have autoimmune issues as well but I would never consider myself immunocompromised. My immune system is certainly not as good as the average person's ... but not immunocompromised like someone who just had an organ transplant or is on chemo.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

2. This is actually true for some dogs and more common in some breeds. I forget what it's called but it's common in greyhounds. Some dogs when woken up will try and bite you. Not because they mean to, but it's some weird reflex and they feel terrible about it afterwards.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd say it's like some people. If you wake them up, they tend to be startled. 
Plus, unless you really need to, isn't it kind of rude to go around waking everyone up? 

If I need to, I just call my dogs' names and they wake up. I don't go over and start poking them to get them moving.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

No, it's more than being startled. The dogs that are prone to this go into an almost rage and will try and bite whoever touched them while sleeping. It's rather frightening and dangerous. This isn't something any dog has, it's something some dogs do and if they do it once they are prone to it and should never be touched while sleeping.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Feeding only kibble to your pup can cause kidney problems?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Zeeva said:


> Feeding only kibble to your pup can cause kidney problems?


Myth. Feeding a high phosphorus diet to a dog with underlying kidney disease will make the dog sicker and it doesn't matter if the diet is kibble, cooked, or raw. Feeding kibble to a healthy dog will not cause kidney disease.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

LaneyB & MegansGrace are spot on about the differences regarding autoimmune disorders & being immunocompromised. Please discuss this with a physician who is well versed with your mother's condition, treatments, medications, general health, progress etc.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

1. Is a dog’s saliva/breath is toxic to humans? (This is important to me because my mom is VERY VERY immunocompromised). 
I don't know.


2. Never wake a sleeping dog?
Dogs can be startled when awoken abruptly. I don't rudely wake my dogs up, but if they're in my way, I'm happy to scoot them over.  One time Bailey was awakened abruptly by one of my other dogs and he acted crazy - lunged out and snarled. Strangest thing ever. I've never seen him do that before or since. Was he doggy dreaming? I don't know, but it was scary, so I prefer to let sleeping dogs lie. 


3. It’s good to switch kibble every now and then? Companies only tell you not to switch because they want you to stick to their brand?
Depends on the dog maybe. I have two dogs that I cannot change foods easily or I risk major upset. Not worth it to me as long as they're getting their nutritional needs met.


4. Leaving a dog outside on it’s own is detrimental to its psyche?
Depends on the dog I believe. The guy I brought in in mid February was left to live outside for many months and now that he lives inside with me and the crew, that's only where he wants to be. Some dogs like to be outdoors, some prefer it... so my opinion there is if you have a dog that *prefers* to be indoors with the family, but is not allowed to be, that yes, perhaps, you can damage that dog by denying that. 


5. Exercising a dog after they’ve been fed may cause bloat?
Common advice when it comes to bloat -- no exercise within an hour or two on either side of exercise, but especially *after* being fed. At least this is what I've read and adhere to for my own. I built this into my feeding regimen not knowing how true it is, but preferring to err on the side of caution. 


6. Dogs most likely think in pictures? Or do they not think at all?!?
No idea!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Does climbing up and down stairs cause hip problems in GSDs?


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Zeeva said:


> Are these truths, myths, require more explanation or beyond your knowledge?
> 
> 1. Is a dog’s saliva/breath is toxic to humans? (This is important to me because my mom is VERY VERY immunocompromised). nope, i know a couple on a Raw feeding group who are immunocompromised yet they feed raw and never got sick from their dog.
> 
> ...


hope that helps


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

just realized i might have misunderstood the first question, so, ignore answer for question 1


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

i never have trouble when waking my dog, and he is four years old i have known him his whole life but he hasnt been mine till about a year ago, up until then he was a complete outside dog that was allowed to roam free wherever/whenever. But he does seem to have digestion issues when switching kibble and the only human thing he can eat is meat


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

ive also heard that your not supposed to step over german shepherds but my dog doesnt seem to care


----------

